# [Sammelthread] Project Cars 3



## ak1504 (31. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Publisher:* Bandai Namco
*Developer:* Slightly Mad Studios
*Erscheinungsdatum:* 28.08.2020


Offizielle Website - mit Liste der wichtigsten Merkmale

Dev Blog 1 - Design and Physics

Dev Blog 2 - Handling

Dev Blog 3 - Upgrades

Offizieller Discord Server






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TpheM6DFUD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gestern fiel das Embargo und die bekannten Influencer dürfen ihrem Titel nachkommen...

Dave Gaming z.B.:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YCtZomprH10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NnOGN-4-oj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. August 2020)

Die Website wurde mit Wagen und Strecken Listen/Bildern ergänzt...


----------



## ak1504 (13. August 2020)

*Project CARS 3 FAQ*

Project CARS 3 FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions)


----------



## ak1504 (19. August 2020)

Project CARS 3 Tech Q&A - Engine Upgrades Detailed; No Ray Tracing or CrossPlay Planned


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2020)

Meine Meinung zum Game als einer der 9 Jahre auf ein "Shift 3" gewartet hat und auch PC 1 und 2 als WMD Member erlebt hat:

_"Habs jetzt auch etliche Stunden mit Wheel gefahren und ich finde es super. Physik/Reifenfeeling besser als in Pcars 2. FFB finde ich auch besser als in Pcars2 denn man merkt endlich richtig Weight Transfer was generell wohl besserer Suspension Simulation zu verdanken ist wodurch die Wagen jetzt auch Gewicht haben wie sie sollten was sich in besserem Fahrverhalten und auch optisch besseren Vehicle Dynamics widerspiegelt.

Dadurch das für mich das Fahrverhalten nun zufriedenstellend ist hatte ich bei allen Wagen die ich bisher fuhr also Querbeet nicht 1x das Feeling das einer schlecht fährt und ich muss im Setup Stunden schrauben um versuchen was hinzubiegen was bei Pcars immer an der Tagesordnung war und bei mir die Lust komplett gekillt hat wenn man einfach nur das Game anwerfen will und Bock auf nen Wagen hat und einfach fahren möchte.

Egal ob Street oder Race Car ob alt oder neu jede Kiste hat sich gut fahren lassen und hat Bock gemacht. So gut das ich z.B. mit dem Aston Vantage einfach mal rund 50 Runden bei Nacht allein auf Catalunya hängen blieb einfach weil es mega Bock machte den Wagen präzise um den Kurs zu zirkeln und jede Runde versuchen noch ein halbes Zehntel zu finden, und das mit Pad 

Also für mich hat Ian Bell nicht gelogen mit den berühmten "200% better than Pcars2", trifft halt perfekt mein Empfinden.

Die Pad Steuerung ist auch die beste die ich je erlebt habe und harmoniert super mit der Physik. Immer alles unter Kontrolle egal ob enge oder weite Kurven ob langsam oder schnell und keine oberdominante geschwindigkeitsabhängige Lenkhilfe wie bei Forza die immer alles träge macht oder man für enge Kurven unrealistisch langsam werden muss um überhaupt rum zu kommen.

Ich konnte sogar zum ersten mal den McLaren F1 fahren und Fun haben und das sogar mit Pad. Kisten wie der fuhren sich mit dem Pcars 2 Reifenmodell ect echt fürchterlich und es war mehr kämpfen mit der komischen Physik als fahren.

Dazu die motivierende Karriere, Tuning, Lackeditor ect. + Ranked Multiplayer und die top umgesetzten Rivalen Challenges machen das Ding für mich so interessant wie lange kein Race Game. Es ist das "Shift 3" was ich immer haben wollte das steht fest.

Negativ Punkt bleibt die typische SMS KI die manchmal ok ist aber oft komplett pepega, blind und auch mehr als offensichtlich cheated mit plötzlich unendlichem Grip oder Raketenantrieb lol

Für mich eine 8,5/10"_


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k2Ztdt7nkbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AchtBit (2. September 2020)

Absolut geile Arcade Racing Sim im Style von Shift 2. Wer Shift 2 mochte, der wird PC3 lieben.

Wie kann man das Game nur als Sim promoten. Sind die bei Codemasters alle besoffen ??? Das hat in der PR-Abteilung bestimmt keiner gespielt.
Wer hier eine Renn Sim erwartet, wird entäuscht sein. Das Game ist weit näher an NFS Underground 2 als an GTR. 

Ansonsten ist das Game der heimliche Nachfolger von Shift 2. Wenigstens die 3 im Titel ist korrekt.


----------



## ak1504 (2. September 2020)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das Game der heimliche Nachfolger von Shift 2. Wenigstens die 3 im Titel ist korrekt.



Das war 2018 bereits auf allen erdenklichen Gaming Seiten zu lesen das es das inoffizielle Shift 3 wird... Nur diesmal Shift mit guter Physik statt statt realitätsfremder Schwamm und Rutsch "Physik" oder Radsturz im Setup von 0-50 (Äpfel oder Birnen) 

Hier mal noch das Gamestar Testvideo zu Shift 2 falls wer es nicht kennt oder seine Erinnerungen auffrischen möchte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8VKMCO4so5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Den unglücklichen Namen des Games einfach ignorieren und man hat eine tolle inoffizielle Fortsetzung...


----------



## AchtBit (3. September 2020)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Nur diesmal Shift mit guter Physik statt statt realitätsfremder Schwamm und Rutsch "Physik" oder Radsturz im Setup von 0-50 (Äpfel oder Birnen)



Ich finde die Physik ist identisch. Das Argument kam damals oft. Damals wie heute sag ich,  im Default Setup waren, bei Shift 2 einige Autos überhaupt nicht spielbar.  Der McLaren war Katastrophe. Wenn die Lenkung nicht exakt gerade war, reichte ein Furz Gas weg und sofort hat einen der eigene Arsch überholt. Das richtige Setup Up war wie eine Wissenschaft, weil die geringste Änderung am Fahrwerk und Antrieb, schon ein massives Feedback erzeugt hat. Ich hab bei nur 4 Autos das Setup Up bis zur Perfektion getrieben. Rx7(ca. 700PS), Audi S3(knapp 1100PS), 911er Turbo(ca. 750PS) und Königsegg(ca 1200PS). Letzteren hab ich für schnelle Runden getuned. Der S3 war am schwierigsten einzustellen. Keiner meiner Kumpels konnte den auch nur geradeaus bewegen. Grip war unmöglich, also blieb mir nur ein High Speed Drift Setup. Ich such mal das Video davon. Es war just for fun, denn mit dem Gerutsche konnte man nix gewinnen. Dem K Egg hab ich ein Setting verpasst, mit dem er wie auf Schienen lief.

Da hab ich auch schon den ersten grossen Unterschied bemerkt. Das Setup im PC3, ist erzeugt kaum Feedback. Zumindest, Sturz, Spur und Differenzial, merk ich zw.  Max. und  Min. , wenn dann nur Min. Beim Shift 2 z.B. wenn ich vollen positiven Sturz eingestellt hatte, dann zappelte die Karre rum, wie ein ADHS Kranker auf Koks. 

Aber es hat auch was Gutes. Man muss nicht stundenlang am Setup rumstellen, denn das Default Setup beim PC3 fühlt sich bereits sehr gut an.

Ach und Der da, fährt sich fast genauso wie schon in Shift 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (4. September 2020)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Ich finde die Physik ist identisch.



Realitätsverlust ?  Man braucht Shift nichtmal kennen da reicht 1 Video um zu sehen was es für eine Rutschpartie ist und wieviel besser Pcars3. Nicht 1 Wagen konnte in Shift normal um eine Kurve fahren.



Btw:

POWER UPGRADES: NOT ALL POWER IS EQUAL

_Casey Ringley, Vehicle Technical Art and Handling, gives you an inside look at Power Upgrades in Project CARS 3

Performance part upgrades in Project CARS 3 work directly with the physics engine and that has obvious consequences on how you choose to upgrade your car. Firstly, because power without control may be great fun but it&#8217;s also the fastest way to get into the scene of your accident, and secondly (and more importantly), because there are different &#8220;kinds&#8221; of power gains to be had in-game. Higher RPM range, or fatter torque&#8212;or both.

How you get the type of power you want is all about what types of engine upgrades you use in-game. So let&#8217;s take a look at what they do and how they function._

Project CARS 3 - YOUR Power Upgrades: Not all Power is Equal


----------



## ak1504 (10. September 2020)

*HANDLING UPGRADES: HOW TO FIND GRIP*

_"Casey Ringley, Vehicle Technical Art and Handling, gives you an inside look at Handling Upgrades in Project CARS 3

Handling part upgrades in Project CARS 3 aren’t “fudged”, they work directly with this physics engine, and that results in some interesting choices when it comes to your upgrade path. Adding an aero’ upgrade will benefit your handling, for example, but the extra drag is going to cut your top-end speed. As with power upgrades we covered last week, there’s a balance to be found."_









						Project CARS 3 - YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey | Handling Upgrades
					

Casey Ringley, Vehicle Technical Art and Handling, gives you an inside look at Handling Upgrades in Project CARS 3.




					www.projectcarsgame.com


----------



## Banchou (10. September 2020)

Juhu.
Mal ne frage meinerseits was Physik und Setup-Abstimmung anbelangt.
Ich habe den ersten Teil "damals" gerne gespielt und habe die Physik als Ok empfunden.
Beim Setup hat man auch beim letzten bisschen + und - verstellen gemerkt das auf der Strecke "mehr" ging in Sachen Handling und Zeit! Meinen Fahrstil klammere Ich hier mal aus da jeder anders empfindet oder sein Setup persönlich einstellt.
.....ist das immer noch so?


----------



## ak1504 (10. September 2020)

Wenn man weiß was man tut haben Setup Änderungen noch immer den gewünschten Effekt... Wäre auch nutzlos ohne Wirkung ^^


----------



## Banchou (11. September 2020)

@ak1504 danke schon mal für deine Antwort.
Genau darum ging es mir, da ich weiß was ich tue.
Da ich zu 100% Rundkurs gefahren bin war mir das Setup sehr wichtig da ich es quasi bis zur Kotzgrenze ausgereizt habe um je nach länge des Rennens ohne "Materialermüdung" ins Ziel zu kommen.
Präzise: Fahrwerk auf meine Subjektive Aggressivität eingestellt >Handling >Reifenabrieb >Getriebeübersetzung >Speed >Sprit>Gewicht=Zeit.
Ja ich weiß...^^
Ist es immer noch so, da man ja durch die Blume hört das es sich weiter von einer "Simulation" erfernen soll?

Noch ne frage: Kann sein das ich das verwechsele aber ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das es im Multiplayer so sein soll das man durch irgendeinen ominösen "Statistik-Wert" in angepasste Lobby´s gesteckt wird?
So das die Crash-Kids unter sich fahren dürfen und nicht meine sauer investierte Zeit und Spaß in der ersten Kurve zunichte machen.


----------



## ak1504 (11. September 2020)

Es gibt keinen Reifenverschleiß und Spritverbrauch mehr. Rest ist Pcars2 Physik nur verbessert. Äußere Einflüsse und Fahrstil haben noch immer die erwarteten Auswirkungen nur keine Langzeitfolgen mehr. Aber wer fährt schon stundenlang 1 Race. Es ist halt Shift 3. Man kann auch mal was weglassen und sich rein aufs fahren konzentrieren.

Lese dir einfach die Dev Blogs durch. Darin steht die Wahrheit, nicht was irgendwelche sich beleidigt fühlenden "Fans" ins Netz posaunen oder meinen zu wissen. Ich denke die Devs wissen eher was sie in den Code geschrieben haben. Ich kann bisher nur alles bestätigen was in den Dev Blogs steht und gute Fahrphysik ist für mich wichtig und PC 1 und PC 2 eher 5/10.










						Project CARS 3 - YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey | Developer Blog #1 - Design and Physics
					

Project CARS has always been about racing with your heart in your mouth as you push your limits in legendary race cars on epic tracks around the world.




					www.projectcarsgame.com
				













						Project CARS 3 - YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey | Developer Blog #2 - Handling
					

The physics and handling team at Slightly Mad Studios give an inside look at what fans can look forward to with the handling and feel of Project CARS 3




					www.projectcarsgame.com
				





Ansonsten schau dir AMS 2 an...









						AUTOMOBILISTA 2 | MOTORSPORTS SIMULATOR | HOME
					

The official homepage for Automobilista 2 - Motorsports Simulator.




					www.game-automobilista2.com


----------



## Banchou (11. September 2020)

Super.
Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## meckswell (11. September 2020)

Im Road E Finale - Japanische Standardzeit (Tempomacher). Hat das schon jemand geschafft? Mir fehlen da 4 Sekunden und ich hab den guten Audi TT RS. Höchstens der A45 4matic könnte noch ein Tick besser sein. Aber keine 4 Sekunden?

Diese Aufgabe meine ich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat das schon jemand geschafft? Mit welchem Auto und welchen Upgrades?

Mein Audi hat Reifen bekommen und Luftfilter je eine Stufe, hat jetzt 298.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Datei war zu groß für den Forenupload.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
mecks

Edith: Hat sich erledigt, es lag an mangelnder Streckenkenntnis.


----------



## AchtBit (12. September 2020)

Mein Schnitt, mit dem Toyota GT, liegt bei 1.31.  In der Klasse ist das noch harmlos. Die Tempomacher werden teils übel schwer. Ebenso das Breakout.


----------



## meckswell (13. September 2020)

Hab ein 10 Runden Rennen gegen die KI gemacht, um bisschen auf die Linie zu schauen, wie die fahren. Konnt mich verbessern, habs geschafft. In einigen Passagen war ich zu zaghaft.
In Road D wurds dann noch schwerer im Finale.


----------



## AchtBit (13. September 2020)

Hab gemerkt, dass es ein paar Bugs, bis jetzt 2, bei den Erfolgen gibt.  Eine Rundenzeit und einmal Windschattenfahren mit Überholen,  werden trotz  Erfolg nicht abgecheckt.


----------



## meckswell (13. September 2020)

Die KI-Schwierigkeit und Aggressivität verstellt sich von allein auf das Niedrigste. Entweder einmal am Tag oder bei jedem Spielstart, hab ich nicht genau drauf geachtet, mach ich aber heut mal.


----------



## Galford (13. September 2020)

Es gibt ein Zeitfahren (Hotlap) in Havana bei dem sofort, sobald das Auto die Start(-Ziel)-Line überfährt, mir angezeigt wird das meine Rundenzeit ungültig ist. Ich habe es mit 4 verschiedenen Autos versucht und es ist immer das selbe. So kann ich keines der 3 Ziele abschließen. Ich sehe auch nicht wo es zu einem Kontakt kommen sollte.

Auch gibt es ein Rennen (Long Beach) wo ich 10 Kurven meistern soll, allerdings besitzt die Strecke insgesamt nur 9 Kurven. Auch dieses Ziel ist somit nicht abschließbar. Es ist auch nicht das es nur falsch angezeigt wird, denn 9 Kurven zu meistern reicht definitiv nicht.

Mir ist es auch schon vorgekommen, dass mein Auto in zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Rennen eine falsche Farbe hatte (Rot, statt dem von mir nicht geänderten lila).

Windschattenfahren für x Sekunden mit anschließendem Überholen funktioniert bei mir bei mindestens zwei Rennen nicht. Oder ich mache was falsch.

Und bei Neu-Starts von Rennen, kommt es auch gerne zu Bugs. Harmlos ist noch, wenn auf der Anzeige links manche Autos nicht mehr als Punkt angezeigt werden, oder sogar das eigene Auto nicht mehr. Witzig wird es, wenn der Regeneffekt plötzlich in manchen Streckenteilen nicht mehr angezeigt wird, wo er vor dem Neustart noch da war. Es ergibt sich daraus aber natürlich kein Vorteil (außer etwas besserer Sicht), weil es trotzdem regnet, auch wenn man es nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## KaterTom (13. September 2020)

ak1504 schrieb:


> und PC 1 und PC 2 eher 5/10.



Und wo ordnest du dann PC3 ein? Die Beurteilung der Fahrphysik im allgemeinen war bei PC 1 und 2 sowieso schwierig. Manche Fahrzeuge waren richtig gut und andere wieder so lala. Ist das bei PC3 auch noch so?


----------



## ak1504 (13. September 2020)

Korrekt es war sehr durchwachsen bei Physik und auch Sound.  Mal richtige Eimer vor allem alte, schnelle Kisten oder auch Street Cars waren im Vergleich zu ihrem Pendant in anderen Games eher sehr oft sehr wenig nachvollziehbar. Neue Wagen in Pcars 2 waren da oft schon besser wie z.B. der McLaren 720S... 

Nach bisher nun schon über 50Std. Pcars3 war noch kein Problemkind dabei wo man versucht wäre per Setup was zu retten... Alles gut gefahren egal ob mit Wheel oder Pad... Ich sag ja die "200% better than Pcar2" und "Best gamepad implementation" oder wie Ian Bell schrieb bestätigen sich als die harten positiven Fakten zu Pcars3... Hat nur über 10 Jahre gedauert mit SMS... Schade das die KI nicht den gleichen Vortschritt gemacht hat...


----------



## meckswell (13. September 2020)

@Galford

Eben in Road C, Special Events kam ein Rennen auf Silverstone Classic mit einem amerikanischen Auto, fängt trocken an und regnet dann.
Da is ein Ziel, fahre 8 Sekunden im Windschatten eines Gegners und überhole ihn dann. Meintest du das?

Man muss die 8 Sekunden im Windschatten des gleichen Gegners sein, wenn es heißt "eines" Gegners. Das hat bei mir dann gezählt.

Bei den Special sind auch 2x Breakout dabei, eines auf Silverstone Stowe, das ist sehr schwer, da pack ich nur ein Haken.

Bei dem andern auf dem Porsche Leipzig Kurs mit dem Carrera S hab ich 2 Haken. So dass die Haken genau reichen, um das Finale freizuschalten.

Zum Glück besteht diese Möglichkeit überhaupt, weil manche Sachen sind schon schwer. Aber bis jetzt musst ich noch kein Finale freikaufen.


----------



## Galford (13. September 2020)

Mir ist schon klar, das man da im Windschatten eines einzelnen Autos bleiben muss. Ich hab es auch nicht oft probiert. Kann auch sein, dass ich da etwas Pech hatte. Werde es irgendwann später nochmal probieren.

Edit:
Ich bin gerade am Anfang von GT Open. Dort werde ich auch weiterspielen. Bisher habe ich noch kein Event mit Geld freigeschaltet, aber es gibt zwei Punkte an denen ich etwas hänge. Die sind allerdings auch vorerst nur aufgeschoben. Wie geschrieben, ich mache jetzt erst mal bei GT Open weiter, danach kehre ich zu den Problemstellen zurück.

Eine Problemstelle ist bei Hypercar Majors (Finale), wo ich in Jerez mit den beiden Autos mit denen ich es gespielt habe, trotz Leistungsupgrades, im Moment viel, viel zu langsam bin. Die andere Problemstelle ist bei GT A Majors, wobei es da auch nicht hilft, das es dort das Rennen gibt, bei dem ich 10 Kurven meistern soll, die Strecke aber nur 9 Kurven hat.

Übrigens finde ich die Möglichkeit Meisterschaften mit Geld freizuschalten nicht unbedingt gelungen. Spieler die unbedingt ein bestimmte Klasse fahren wollen, mag es freuen. Ich finde allerdings das der Entwickler sich hiermit aus der Verantwortung für gutes Balancing rausmogelt. Außerdem ist es unverständlich, dass es einerseits egal zu sein scheint, ob ein Spieler die KI und deren Aggressivität sogar auf sehr einfach stellt, um z.B. Zielvorgaben wie "gewinne das Rennen" leichter erfüllen zu können, es aber andererseits bei Pacesetter und Hotlap keine Möglichkeit gibt, einen Schwierigkeitsgrad zu ändern, so das z.B. langsame Zielzeiten angeboten werden. Eigentlich wäre es konsequent für ALLE Events eine Einstellung des Schwierigkeitsgrades zu ermöglichen.

Ich glaube nicht, das ich die Karriere zu 100% durchspielen werde (wobei das ohne Patch im Moment sowieso unmöglich scheint).

Ein Bug den ich noch vergessen hatte zu erwähnen: der McLaren P1 zählt zwar als britisches Auto, aber irgendwie nicht als McLaren.


----------



## meckswell (14. September 2020)

Heute gibt es bei den geplanten Events ganz tolle Strecken, 4x GP Strecken + Donington national + eine Toskana Strecke. Mugello GP is bei den 4x GP dabei. 
Toskana muss was anderes sein oder eine Kurzvariante von Mugello.

Macht wer mit?  Mugello GP hab ich schon geowned.


----------



## meckswell (15. September 2020)

Bei dem markierten Hot Lap kommt direkt nach der Startlinie ungültige Rundenzeit. Hats schon wer gemeldet? Kannst dus melden @ak1504 Du kennst dich besser aus und dein Englisch ist besser.


----------



## Galford (15. September 2020)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber:



Galford schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Zeitfahren (Hotlap) in Havana bei dem sofort, sobald das Auto die Start(-Ziel)-Line überfährt, mir angezeigt wird das meine Rundenzeit ungültig ist. Ich habe es mit 4 verschiedenen Autos versucht und es ist immer das selbe. So kann ich keines der 3 Ziele abschließen. Ich sehe auch nicht wo es zu einem Kontakt kommen sollte.



Hab also das selbe Problem. Allerdings hab ich es nicht als Bug (an den Entwickler) gemeldet. Wenn es jemand machen will, ist es mir recht.


----------



## ak1504 (16. September 2020)

meckswell schrieb:


> Bei dem markierten Hot Lap kommt direkt nach der Startlinie ungültige Rundenzeit. Hats schon wer gemeldet? Kannst dus melden @ak1504 Du kennst dich besser aus und dein Englisch ist besser.



Wird sicher schon jemand bemerkt haben. Ich lieg flach so lang es noch so ätzend warm ist die Tage. #wobleibtderherbst


----------



## Galford (17. September 2020)

Es gibt jetzt einen Patch:



> Thanks for playing Project CARS 3! We hope this latest patch will improve your playing experience.
> 
> Audio
> * Fixed double audio when quitting during the 3-2-1 pre-race countdown
> ...



Das Problem mit dem Havanna Hotlap sollte also gefixt sein, auch das 9/10 Kurven Problem. Es wurden in Road D für ein HotLap und einen Pacesetter die Zielzeiten erhöht, also sind sie durchaus gewillt Zeiten gegebenenfalls anzupassen. Ich hoffe nur die machen das auch noch für das Event in Jerez später in der Karriere.


----------



## meckswell (17. September 2020)

Der Patch is 18,9GB groß.

In Road A wurde anscheinend nichts gefixed, das ist sehr schade, dann kann ich da nicht weiter machen. In dem Rouen GP Hotlap schaff ich nicht ein Haken. Ich nehm den Enzo da, der ist ansich ganz gut, oder muss man da ein unterklassiges vielleicht upgraden zu Road A?
Was habtn ihr da genommen? Schafft ihr da ein oder mehrere Haken?

Hallo?


----------



## Galford (17. September 2020)

Da bei dem Rennen in Long Beach jetzt die Kurvenanzahl, die es zu meistern gilt, berichtigt wurden, konnte ich jetzt immerhin die Meisterschaft von GT A Majors (Finale) freischalten.

Zu Road A und Rouen - da hab ich zwei Ziele erreicht. Dumm ist halt, dass einem nur die eigene Bestzeit angezeigt wird, aber nicht mit welchem Auto diese erreicht wurde. Und ich weiß es nicht mehr welches Auto ich jetzt ausgerecht da genommen habe, aber es könnte der Ferrari 288 GTO gewesen sein, den ich bis Road A upgegradet habe.

Für mich selbst bleibt das große Problem Jerez bei den Hypercars. Vielleicht hab ich einfach nicht das richtige Auto.


----------



## meckswell (17. September 2020)

Du bist ja schon ganz schön weit, aber ich habs ja erst seit 8.Sep. 2 Haken bei dem Rouen Ding ist schon sehr gut. Ich finds schade, dass es keine Weltrangliste gibt, da könnte man dann schauen, was für Autos genommen worden sind.

Für manche Ziele muss man unterklassige Autos nehmen und sie upgraden, die sind dann stärker wie die eigentlichen Autos der betreffenden Klasse. In D is es passiert, dass ich ein E Auto nehmen musste für zwei Sachen.


----------



## Galford (17. September 2020)

Einen McLaren 570S GT4 hatte ich von GT B auf die Obergrenze von GT A hin upgegradet. Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, das es nicht die perfekte Kombination der Teile war, aber obwohl das Auto für GT A Verhältnis eigentlich sehr, sehr gute Werte hat, bin ich mit dem Auto deutlich langsamer. Es gibt also Ausnahmen, auch wenn das vielleicht nur die Regel bestätigt.

Aber ich finde weiterhin, dass das Spiel merkwürdig ausbalanciert ist. Bei GT Open hatte ich überraschenderweise mit Pacesetter und Hotlaps wenig Probleme, und sogar immer die 3 Ziele erfüllt. Gut, dabei hilft es, dass hier es keine feste allgemeine Obergrenze für die Leistung gibt (der voll upgegradete Jesko taugt mir). Allerdings haben mich hier die normalen Rennen super genervt, vor allem wegen der KI. Ich stelle mich ja selber gerne infrage, also, es kann es auch einfach an mir liegen, aber das Spiel lässt mich manchmal mit Kopfschütteln zurück.


----------



## ak1504 (18. September 2020)

*Game Update*









						Project CARS 3 - YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey | Update Notes
					

Journey from weekend warrior to racing legend & experience the thrill & emotion of authentic racing. Own, upgrade and personalise hundreds of cars, customise your driver, tailor every setting & play the way you want in YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey.




					www.projectcarsgame.com


----------



## ak1504 (18. September 2020)

*Neue Support Seite:*









						Project CARS 3 - YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey | Support
					

Journey from weekend warrior to racing legend & experience the thrill & emotion of authentic racing. Own, upgrade and personalise hundreds of cars, customise your driver, tailor every setting & play the way you want in YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey.




					www.projectcarsgame.com


----------



## meckswell (18. September 2020)

Da steht "Börde Zäh" was solln des heißen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für GTB hab ich jetzt einfach den AMG A45 Touring von GTC upgegradet. Die Hotlaps haben geklappt. Man muss net immer n neues Auto kaufen. Ich will jetzt endlich meine erste Million voll machen. Aber speziell grinden tu ich nicht.

EP hab ich über 10 Mio. Für was is EP eigentlich gut? Levelaufstieg? Und für was is der gut? Eigentlich schaltet man doch alles mit erfüllen von Zielen und verdienten Haken frei, oder?


----------



## Galford (18. September 2020)

Es gibt Autos, die erst kaufbar sind, wenn man ein bestimmtes Level erreicht, aber ich glaube ab Level 10 sind dann wirklich alle Autos freigeschaltet. Wenn man aber die Karriere spielt, und sich eben nur Autos kauft, die man gerade braucht, fällt einem das nicht zwangsläufig auf.


Börde heißt (unter anderem) laut Google der Landkreis, in dem Oschersleben liegt. Im Englischen heißt das Rennen übrigens "Börde Stiff".


----------



## meckswell (21. September 2020)

Ich finds bisle schad, dass wenig bis nichts geschrieben wird. Über die Karriere könnt ich täglich was schreiben und über das Rivalending, das heute ja besonders schön ist in Laguna Seca, da könnte man auch täglich was schreiben.

Aber es kommt überhaupt nichts, woran liegt das? Gibt es keine Spieler hier, oder schreiben Racer einfach lieber nichts? Früher war das anders, da wurde noch mehr geschrieben.


----------



## ak1504 (21. September 2020)

Die meisten gehen arbeiten um dann vielleicht 1-2mal die Woche ein bißchen zu zocken da würde ich auch nicht in Foren abhängen und schauen was andere so treiben weil kann mir ja auch egal sein 

Forenaktivität ist genausowenig ein Indikator für die Beliebtheit eines Spieles wie die Anzahl der Viewer des Games auf Twitch.


----------



## ak1504 (21. September 2020)

Früher auf der Xbox hat man Leute kennengelernt im Rennen die einen anschrieben einfach weil man gute Rennen zusammen gefahren ist und daraus wurden regelmäßige Partys. Da schießt sich das ach so tolle Steam bis heute ins Knie weil man mit Leuten erst befreundet sein muss um sie anschreiben zu können...


----------



## Galford (21. September 2020)

Ich habe es die letzten Tage nur wenig gespielt. Bei mir ist halt die Luft draußen, so wie es auch zwischenzeitlich auch schon zuvor mal kurz der Fall war. Gut, ich spiele zwar die Rivalen-Events, aber sonst fehlt mir die Lust. Immerhin hab ich es geschafft beim letzten Breakout Event, bei dem ich nicht 3 Ziele erfüllt hatte, dies dann doch zu schaffen. Wenigsten etwas aus dem Weg.

Und am Freitag kommt Mafia: Definitiv Edition, dann bin ich erst recht anderweitig beschäftigt.

Und was die Leute an Laguna Seca finden, habe ich noch nie verstanden.


----------



## ak1504 (21. September 2020)

Wenn ich zocke dann meistens einfach nur ein paar Wagen allein auf irgendwelchen Kursen fahren einfach des Fahrens wegen... So Freude am Fahren... Deswegen schaff ich auch nie die Karriere mal wo zu beenden oder irgendwas xD


----------



## AchtBit (21. September 2020)

meckswell schrieb:


> Bei dem markierten Hot Lap kommt direkt nach der Startlinie ungültige Rundenzeit. Hats schon wer gemeldet? Kannst dus melden @ak1504 Du kennst dich besser aus und dein Englisch ist besser.



Bei mir nicht. 3 Haken. Ein Geheimtipp ist der Jaguar(Klasse D). Den hab ich alle Klassen durch, wenn es erlaubt war, verwendet. Der ist durchgehend, jedem anderen Streetcar haushoch überlegen. Handling wie auf Schienen, Bessere Beschleunigung als der Catherham und 383 km/h hab ich den schon geprügelt. Der ist einfach overpowered.

Ich werd den demnächst zum Rennnwagen, für GT Klasse, umbauen. Bisher hab ich in den gar nicht gebraucht. Mein umgebauter Alpine, zieht auch noch in der GTB Klasse voll durch.


----------



## Galford (21. September 2020)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht. 3 Haken.



Das Problem wurde ja auch mit dem letzten Patch vom Donnerstag letzter Woche gefixt, der nach Meckswell Kommentar (Dienstag letzter Woche) erschienen ist. Was hier im Thread übrigens auch erwähnt wurde, und zusätzlich logischerweise auch in den Patchnotes steht. Außerdem zählt das Event noch ganz deutlich mit zu den leichten / leichteren Hotlaps.


----------



## AchtBit (21. September 2020)

Hier meine Bugs + Fuhrpark



Galford schrieb:


> Das Problem wurde ja auch mit dem letzten Patch vom Donnerstag letzter Woche gefixt.



Das Rennergebnis steht bei mir schon seit über 2 Wochen drin. Ich hatten den Bug definitiv nicht.


----------



## Galford (21. September 2020)

Ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran, dass es bei mir und Meckswell ein Bug war, der seit letzten Donnerstag kein Problem mehr ist, und deshalb auch keine Beachtung mehr verdient hat, obwohl du ihm die heute (unbeabsichtigt) geschenkt hast.

Außerdem steht bei deinen Screenshots das heutige (Upload)-Datum. Ich sehe ja nicht einmal von wann die ursprünglich sind.

>
>

Zu was anderem: Mit Jerez (Hypercar Finale) komme ich immer noch nicht klar, frage mich aber auch ob die Entwickler bei den Zielzeiten nicht einen Fehler gemacht haben. Selbst der Lotus hilft mir da nicht. Vielleicht was ja jemand hier, wie man Jerez ruled. Immerhin hab ich jetzt die benötigten 6 Ziele erreicht und die letzte Hypercar-Meisterschaft freigeschaltet. Damit sind nur noch bei Invitationals und bei der Challenges Serie, ein paar Events noch nicht freigeschaltet. Eigentlich will ich keine Events mit Geld freischalten, aber ob ich statt dessen z.B. wirklich 30 Rennen mit einem Nissan gewinnen will? Ober gut, mich hetzt ja niemand. Glaube trotzdem nicht, dass ich die Karriere zu 100% durchspielen werden (oder kann, siehe Jerez)


----------



## meckswell (21. September 2020)

Gibt schon paar Sachen wo ziemlich schwer sind. Und die wo man geschafft hat, weiß man das Auto nicht mehr, um Tipps geben zu können.
In Hypercar bin ich noch nicht. Bin jetzt GT Open, mit dem Jesko in Bannochbrae, das is ja völlig krank und dann noch im Dunkeln.
Morgen komm ich vermutlich zu Hypercar. Gibts da was empfehlenswert gutes zu kaufen? Weil ich hab nicht mehr viel Geld. Der Jesko hat ein Loch gerissen.


----------



## meckswell (21. September 2020)

Strike Baby strike Baby strike. Oftmals schon, wenn ich schreib, ich komm nemme weiter, kurz darauf klappts dann. Aber ohne Always Ultra hätt ich da eben kein Beifahrer sein wollen. Das is schon eine extreme Buckelpiste für den Jesko.


----------



## Galford (21. September 2020)

Wie schon gesagt, bei GT Open haben mich eher die Rennen selbst genervt. Die Hotlaps und Pacetter sind dort überraschend okay, und deshalb habe ich hier auch 48/48 Ziele erfüllt.

Von den Autos die ich bei Hypercar habe lässt sich wohl der Lotus am weitesten vom Leistungsindex her aufrüsten, aber fährt sich auch nicht gerade zahm. Den Bugatti braucht man sicherlich nicht empfehlen. Den P1 gab es mal im Angebot und deshalb hab ich den am öftesten benutzt. Wenn du wenig Geld hast, sieh dir halt die Fahrzeugbeschränkunken für die weiteren Events an, und kauf ein Auto welches die meisten davon abdeckt bzw. ein Auto du eh kaufen musst, weil es so vorgeschrieben ist. Aber kannst du ja machen, wie du willst.


----------



## meckswell (21. September 2020)

Danke für die Tipps. Der Jesko ist schon ein Gerät, den nehm ich jetzt auch fürs Finale.


----------



## AchtBit (27. September 2020)

Hi,

hab trotz Update jetzt noch nen üblen Bug gefunden. Ich hab mich immer gewundert, dass trotz Upgade manche Setups nicht aktiviert sind. Ich weis jetzt nicht ob das vom mehrfachen Wechsel der Upgrades kommt oder ob das grundsätztlich ein Fehler ist. Ich hab bei einem Auto(jaguar) alle Upgrades auf max. und einen Trainings Event gestartet. Im Setup ist definitiv ein Fehler.  Getriebe und Diff. sind keine Einstellungen möglich und am Fahrwerk ist alles einstellbar nur die Druckstufe der hinteren Dämpfer ist inaktiv. Das kann nicht sein.  Leider hab ich bei dem Auto,sehr oft die Upgrades gewechselt, so kann ich nicht sagen ob der Fehler von Anfang an schon vorhanden war.


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2020)

Und auch hier reported ? > http://forum.projectcarsgame.com/showthread.php?68626-Bug-reports&p=1602700&viewfull=1#post1602700


----------



## AchtBit (27. September 2020)

Hat schon einer gemacht. 

Der Fehler im Bild wurde nicht behoben.


----------



## AchtBit (27. September 2020)

Ich glaub das ganze Setup ist ne Mogelpackung. Die eine Hälfte hat Überraschungseffekte und die andere Hälfte hat 0 Effekt. Das find ich echt kack.  Das erklärt auch warum jede Testmöglichkeit für ein Setup fehlt.


----------



## meckswell (1. Oktober 2020)

Bug: Road C - Finale - La Habana, Rundenzeit von 2:05 wird nicht gewertet, obwohl geschafft. Habs über das Kontaktformular gemeldet.

Das richtige Auto is so unfassbar entscheidend. Gestern hab ich noch ein paar fehlende Haken geholt, die ich mit den normalen Autos für die jeweilige Klasse nicht geschafft hab. Dann hab ich den günstigen Escort (billigstes Auto im Spiel) geholt und ihn upgradet, erst auf Road D, dann auf Road C und konnt mit ihm die fehlenden Haken holen.

Wie bitteschön soll man darauf kommen, da kommt doch kein normaler Mensch drauf. Das ist wahrscheinlich in andern Klassen auch so, dem Hypercar Jerez Ding. Da muss man vllt auch ein unteres Auto nehmen und zum Hypercar aufpumpen. Das geht habs unfreiwillig versucht.

Der Vantage Gt12 war die Tage im Angebot, hab ich gekauft und voll upgradet, nicht Rennumbau. Dann war es ein Hypercar. Fuhr sich aber nicht gut. Habs wieder entgradet.

Heute sind die neuen Rivalendinger gekommen. Der Monatsrivale im Sugoland im Regen find ich ziemlich schwer. Da is Road A freie Autoauswahl.
Das Wochen- u. Tagesding mit dem Indycar is ok.


----------



## Galford (1. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir wurde die Rundenzeit von 2:05 tatsächlich gewertet. Zumindest ich hab hier keinen Bug.

Zu Rivalen:
Irgendwie hatte ich nur 33 von 35 Events abgeschlossen, dabei wüsste ich nicht was ich verpasst hatte. Es wurde Gold 2. Aber 100.000 XP fand ich als Belohnung schon sehr wenig. Die täglichen Rivalen-Events spiel ich noch (wobei ich eher locker rangehe), aber an der Karriere hab ich grad die Lust verloren.
(Dafür spiele ich gerade Mafia 3 bei dem ich zuvor schon zwei, drei Anläufe abgebrochen hatte. Aber die Mafia DE hat mir Lust auf mehr Mafia gemacht. Und dieses Mal sieht es auch so aus, als würde ich es bis zum Ende schaffen, auch wenn es echt sehr, sehr repetitiv werden kann)


----------



## meckswell (1. Oktober 2020)

Wieso wird das bei dir gewertet und bei mir net? Hm.
Das ist ja ein 2 Rundenrennen, beginnend im Regen, in der zweiten Runde is die Strasse immernoch nass. Muss man die erste Runde auch unter 2:05 schaffen? Die zweite Runde schaff ich unter 2 Minuten.
Ich probiers nochmal.


----------



## meckswell (2. Oktober 2020)

So ein Scheißdreck, hab extra darauf geachtet auch die erste Runde bereits unter 2:05 zu schaffen, das gelang mit 2:04:xx und die zweite Runde mit 1:58. Zählt nicht. Sowas nervt, besonders wenn es anscheinend nicht bei allen passiert, dann arbeiten die wahrscheinlich daran garnicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meckswell (7. Oktober 2020)

So viele unschaffbare Sachen, ich verstehs einfach nicht. Einladungsevent Long Beach, auf dem Bild markiert. 
Ich schaffe nicht "saubere Runde" obwohl ich nichts berühre.
Ich schaffe nicht, die erste Kurve zu meistern. 

Hats wer geschafft? Vielleicht fahr ich eine falsche Linie? Ich hab natürlich schon ein bisschen unterschiedlich die Linienwahl probiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte helfen.


----------



## Galford (8. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir scheint es kein Problem gewesen zu sein. War beides erfüllt.

Ich hab aber nochmals nachgeschaut. Bleib mal in der Anfahrt der ersten Kurve links (!) von der blauen Linie.


----------



## meckswell (8. Oktober 2020)

Danke.


----------



## meckswell (8. Oktober 2020)

Es hat geklappt.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Oktober 2020)

Project CARS 3 - YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey | How to Manage the Performance Index Rating in Project CARS 3
					

Journey from weekend warrior to racing legend & experience the thrill & emotion of authentic racing. Own, upgrade and personalise hundreds of cars, customise your driver, tailor every setting & play the way you want in YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey.




					www.projectcarsgame.com


----------



## ak1504 (17. Oktober 2020)

Neue Rivalen Mode Übersichtsseite









						Project CARS 3 - YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey | Rivals (PC)
					

Journey from weekend warrior to racing legend & experience the thrill & emotion of authentic racing. Own, upgrade and personalise hundreds of cars, customise your driver, tailor every setting & play the way you want in YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey.




					www.projectcarsgame.com


----------



## Galford (2. November 2020)

Es gab heute einen Patch der wohl auch den ersten DLC enthält. Allerdings sind die DLC Inhalte im Moment noch nicht zugänglich, auch nicht mit Season Pass. Jedoch scheint der DLC auch einzeln noch nicht zum Kauf verfügbar zu sein. Wie gesagt, dass ist im Moment so. Der DLC kommt mir aber auch unpassend (->Dirt 5)


Edit: Die neuen DLC Inhalte sind mittlerweile zugänglich.


----------



## ak1504 (3. November 2020)

Project CARS 3 - YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey | Update Notes
					

Journey from weekend warrior to racing legend & experience the thrill & emotion of authentic racing. Own, upgrade and personalise hundreds of cars, customise your driver, tailor every setting & play the way you want in YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey.




					www.projectcarsgame.com


----------



## ak1504 (2. Dezember 2020)

*Update #3 for ProjectCARS3* is now available for Xbox players, with PS4 and PC coming this Friday at 11am UTC. 

This update includes numerous improvements and, wait for it...Bahrain International Circuit FREE for all players.

Read what we've been up to: http://pcars.games/update


----------



## ak1504 (2. März 2021)

Project CARS 3: Power Pack









						Project CARS 3 - YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey | Power Pack
					

Get into sideways action with 4 epic Japanese rides soaked in tradition & legacy. Race the 1985 Toyota Sprinter Trueno GT Apex, 2002 Nissan Silvia Spec R Aero, 2020 Nissan 370Z, & the 2021 Nissan Z Proto before anyone else. Plus, get dozens of customisation options and events, only with the...




					www.projectcarsgame.com
				





Update Notes









						Project CARS 3 - YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey | Update Notes
					

Journey from weekend warrior to racing legend & experience the thrill & emotion of authentic racing. Own, upgrade and personalise hundreds of cars, customise your driver, tailor every setting & play the way you want in YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey.




					www.projectcarsgame.com


----------



## ak1504 (3. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhwHanNePok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Mai 2021)

*Project CARS 3: Electric Pack*









						Project CARS 3 - YOUR Ultimate Driver Journey | Electric Pack
					

The DLC shines a light on the vehicles of the future with four astonishing electric-powered sports and race cars: 2020 Porsche Taycan Turbo S, 2020 Volkswagen ID.R, 2019 Nio EP9, and, for the first time in a racing sim, 2020 Audi AI:RACE.




					www.projectcarsgame.com
				





*Die Zukunft ist elektrisch* und steckt im Project CARS 3: Elektro-Paket. Fahren Sie vier der schnellsten Elektrofahrzeuge der Welt, darunter den *2020 Porsche Taycan Turbo S*, den *2020 Volkswagen ID.R*, das Konzeptfahrzeug *2020 Audi AI:RACE* sowie den kraftstrotzenden Supersportwagen *NIO EP9*.

Die Wagen im "Electric Pack":

*2020 Porsche Taycan Turbo S*
Präzises Handling - auf dem Nürburgring so schnell wie ein Porsche Cayman GT4 - mit 750 PS, die bei voller Beschleunigung mit überwältigenden 1,3g das Auto von 0 auf 100 km/h in 2,5 Sekunden bringen.
*2020 Volkswagen ID.R*
Pikes Peak? Bezwungen. Nürburgring? Erobert. Goodwood? Absoluter Rekord. Während der Rekordfahrt auf dem Nürburgring wurden durchschnittlich 3,5g verzeichnet. Die Leistung wird von zwei Elektromotoren mit 680 PS erbracht - und das bei einem Gewicht von nur knapp über 1.000 kg.
*2020 Audi AI:RACE*
Mit einem Wort: Geschwindigkeit. Die 3 Elektromotoren (1 vorne und 2 an den Hinterrädern) leisten 765 PS im Boost-Modus und beschleunigen das Auto von 0 auf 100 in knapp über 2 Sekunden. Leistung wie ein Le-Mans-Prototyp.
*2019 NIO EP9*
335 PS an jedem Rad, Allradantrieb (und Einzelradantrieb für kraftvolles Handling), fortschrittlichem Torque Vectoring und einem Chassis komplett aus Carbon, das auf Regularien für Le-Mans-Prototypen basiert.

Das "Electric Pack" enthält außerdem:

*1 kostenlose Strecke (Zandvoort mit 3 Layouts)*
*Aktuelle Formel-E-Lackierungen der Saison 7*
*Lackierungen für 12 Autos*
*20 Aufkleber*
*5 Muster*
*10 Nummernschilder*
*5 Rennnummern*
*5 Felgen*
*10 Reifen*
*1 neuer weiblicher Charakter*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OkXtNVp8U1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OC.Conny (5. August 2021)

Hallo . . . wenn man das Spiel mit Gamepad zockt kann man dann die Steuerung vom Stick auf das Steuerkreuz legen?


----------



## ak1504 (7. August 2021)

Keine Ahnung. Es ist auch 23 Jahre her das ich mit digitaler Lenkung gefahren bin, dann habe ich analog entdeckt und der Spaß begann


----------



## AchtBit (14. August 2021)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Hallo . . . wenn man das Spiel mit Gamepad zockt kann man dann die Steuerung vom Stick auf das Steuerkreuz legen?



Sollte gehen. Wenn du nen xbox one kompatiblen Controller hast,  kannst das auch mit dem 'Xbox Zubehör', unter Win10,  umbelegen.


----------



## OC.Conny (14. August 2021)

Ja Danke geht man kann das Steuerkreuz belegen aber es fährt sich für mich auch ganz gut mit Stick wo ich in anderen Spielen meine Probleme hatte.


----------

